# Help



## Dlavern (Nov 1, 2008)

My five month old apple head chi's private parts always stick out and he stays in a uncomfortable position, is this normal. I didn't know it could be that big or long and it never seems to be put away. I know this is a weird question. I live with my mother and she has two dogs, but they are boxers and pitbulls, one is a female. Is my little guy having male problems???


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Dlavern said:


> My five month old apple head chi's private parts always stick out and he stays in a uncomfortable position, is this normal. I didn't know it could be that big or long and it never seems to be put away. I know this is a weird question. I live with my mother and she has two dogs, but they are boxers and pitbulls, one is a female. Is my little guy having male problems???


His penis could be sticking out for a couple of reasons.

One he could have "found" his penis and enjoys playing with it. We have a 9 month old Chihuahua puppy that does this for hours per day right now (it is a phase).

OR 

He could have one of the following medical conditions: Paraphimosis or Phimosis. 

Paraphimosis is the presence of an engorged (IE: hanging out for your "viewing pleasure") penis that cannot be retracted into it's normal position because of constriction of the preputial orifice (IE: sheath).

Causes of Paraphimosis

Usually associated with erection or copulation (the mating process). Hair surrounds the sheath and can become entangled around the base of the penis, forming a restrictive band, which then prevents retraction of the penis.

A narrowed sheath opening

Arises due to injury, penis fracture, a foreign body (i.e.
rubber band), persistent abnormal erection (priapism), neoplasia (cancer), and inflammation of the penis and prepuce (chronic balanoposthitis).

Phimosis in constriction of the orifice of the prepuce so that it cannot be drawn back over the glans.

Causes of Phimosis

Congenital preputial stenosis in the dog. It is possibly genetic in the German shepherd - not known as a congenital defect in Chihuahuas.

Secondary to inflammation, edema (IE: accumulation of fluid within the penis), neoplasia (cancer), or scar tissue.

Persistent penile/preputial frenulum (IE: thin band of tissue joining the penis and prepuce).

For both conditions it is best to seek veterinary advice as treatment options are available and needed.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Is he 'swinging free' all the time or can he retract it? Coz Adam discovered his winkie recently, at 4 months, and he just seems to like standing there feeling the breeze. It seems to take forever for him to put it away again. I think as long as the area looks healthy and he can retract it then its probably just a phase. 
Just wait til his hormones settle and hope he can contain himself when you have company round!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Some people like to use Vaseline or KY to lubricate the penis themselves so they can help the dog get it back in. I use virgin coconut oil myself because it has no petrochemicals in it, plus it's a natural anti-fungal. Whatever you choose, just rub a little on as much of the penis as you can. Make sure the hair around his penis is neatly trimmed so that it doesn't stick to the penis or get tangled when he is erect. It should go down by itself in a few minutes.

If it ever bleeds or remains swollen for a long time (an hour or more), take him to a vet.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This is another old post, from 2008 from a poster who only posted once. So I doubt they are checking to see if anyone answered the post, but maybe it could help someone else??


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, that's pretty much why I posted at all.  I found another post that showed a similar problem, and I posted about the coconut oil alternative there, too. Just in case anyone is doing research about this particular problem, they might come across one or the other.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Marley has this problem on occassion :roll: but not all the time. Probably when he's a bit excited...hopefully his neuter will help the issue! LOL Good info though Kaila - thanks for sharing!


----------

